# Scolopendra Viridis



## Steven (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey,... this is a US specie right ?
is anybody keeping these as pets on this board?

i was wondering what the max. size of these pedes can be ?
and if they are known to be "burrowing" or more active pedes ?



@Bob
still no book to look it up,...
so i post some questions here again


----------



## Arachnida (Oct 30, 2003)

They are a US species, and I think they tend to stay on the small side.  Shelleys book lists the maximum size as 3 1/4 inches.


----------



## Bob (Oct 31, 2003)

Steven,

Darn post office....................anyway S. Viridis and S. Polymorpha confuse me. They look the same and both live in the southern US. I don't know how to tell them apart with out the $40.00 Dr. Shelley book. Someday I will need to break down and buy it.


----------



## Mister Internet (Oct 31, 2003)

I had one that just passed on... they are very small, very secretive, and bascially BORING.   Mine was never longer than 3"... they eat only at night from what I saw, and I had to pull up the moss to see it.

I love North American pedes the most, but it will be a LONG time before I see the need to get one of these again.


----------



## heyjeyniceid (Oct 31, 2003)

I caught a couple S. Viridis around here and they were secretive as hell and tiny.  Kept them for about 2 months, then 1 passed away and I released the other.


----------



## Steven (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanx for the advice guys,...
i was offered some Viridis for 45_Euro/each that's about 45$,.. i thought it was to expensive, and didn't believe they got 16cm 
now i hear they are pretty boring, i must buy the other specie he's offering,..... 

greetz


----------



## Mister Internet (Oct 31, 2003)

If some guy has told you he's offering a 16cm viridis and is asking 45 Euro apeice, then I don't know that I would patronize him at all by buying his other offerings.


----------



## Steven (Nov 1, 2003)

mmmm,... good point Mister I.
i'll have to sleep over it


----------



## Wade (Nov 1, 2003)

Well, for the hardcore scolo buff who simply MUST have every species, 45 bucks might be worth it, especially since they don't live in Europe.

For anyone else, though, not a terribly interesting captive.

Wade


----------



## Steven (Nov 1, 2003)

i must say i was tempted by them,...  
only for 45_Euro i can buy other more intresting specie,....

again,.. thanx for the advice

No viridis for me


----------



## heyjeyniceid (Nov 2, 2003)

hell, if you didnt live in Europe and if you had a nice mature female H. Maculata you could part with, id trade you like 4 of them, when I go field collecting again next year.


----------

